# Molting



## Jimmy bar360 (Mar 21, 2020)

Hi all. I have a Chicken that seems to be molting.. _ think shes only about 5 months old is this a normal age for molting. None of the others have started yet of the some age._


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Why do you think she's molting? There does seem to be three sets of new feathers for some birds in the first year.


----------



## Jimmy bar360 (Mar 21, 2020)

She's always had a bald neck to be honest,,, with no feather stems showing... now she's loseing some around the front on her upper breast area and she's grumpy....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Something is not right about that. Can you do a pic of her?

I'm wondering if the others are pulling her feathers out. Or is she a naked neck bird?


----------



## Jimmy bar360 (Mar 21, 2020)

I bought 10 about three month olds off a seller who goes around selling from a lorry. At first i just thought the way it was living in the truck it might have been stressed and they would grow back.This isnt her but looks just like her.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's a naked neck, they never grow feathers on their necks. If this one looks just like yours then that's why there are no feathers.


----------



## Jimmy bar360 (Mar 21, 2020)

Dam well atleast i don't have to worry about her... she is fiesty though. I must have got a right mixed bunch.. lol. Thanks robin..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I just went back and looked at your pics, I don't see her in any of them.

Has she always been fiesty or is this new? I'm wondering if she's going broody and it's making her obnoxious.


----------



## Jimmy bar360 (Mar 21, 2020)

When we bought the 10 little ones they were really shy and shot all over the place when i entered their pen. She was the only one that would come forward to me while the others hid. but had the bald neck. She seems to peck at others and others to her not all the time but more so than the others.. i suppose more around feeding times i notice this as well. That could be as im there more then..So to answer your question she has always been more forward than the others...


----------



## Jimmy bar360 (Mar 21, 2020)

This is the best pictures i can get of her..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Queen of the flock. I'll bet she's working at being top bird. 

I don't know a lot about the NNs and whether they're normally flighty but then every bird has its own personality.


----------



## Jimmy bar360 (Mar 21, 2020)

Now that is very true, they do lol.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The longer you have them the more you can recognize birds of the same breed by their behavior. After I sold my breeding flock of Silkies I kept all the non Silkie birds, that included two SS Hamburg sisters. Different as night and day. One is just the sweetest, I can reach down and pick her up and she never fusses. Her sister on the other hand, pick her up and it's the first time she's ever been touched every single time.


----------

